# VARs, GPS and.. Apple Airtags?



## Asterix (May 16, 2021)

So, every so often people ask questions about how to discreetly track their spouse's location to ascertain their whereabouts and whether and where they are engaged in their infidelity activities and shenanigans. 

This is probably something that most of you are aware of. I didn't see a post here on this site so I thought it'd be better to post it here in this sub-forum and start a discussion because every so often people ask for help regarding this. 

It is an effective tool for keeping track of your belongings in case if you are in the habit of losing them. They also can be used to track and/or stalk people without their knowledge. Here are a couple of links below that can elaborate this point.

Also, please remember that if you own the car or a backpack, etc. then it's okay to put a Airtag in it. Legally it starts getting murkier and becomes outright illegal if its place on an item that is not yours. 

So, here are the links:

How Airtags are becoming dangerous






What should you do if you get a message that someone is tracking you









The 1st thing you should do if you get a message an Apple AirTag is tracking you


Apple AirTags were designed to help you keep track of common items like keys and wallets — but in the wrong hands, they can be dangerous.




www.today.com





Criminals use airtags to follow people



https://news.yahoo.com/criminals-apple-air-tags-people-142044934.html


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah… AirTags wouldn’t work well for this.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Why not just use life360?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

There are so many better systems to track people, to record people.

~30 years ago, (Governments) could listen in on conversations in any room having a glass window.

They would bounce a micro wave signal off the glass, and filter out the rooms voice waves within that (~125Hz to ~8kHz) range. using sophisticated electronic circuitry.

Yes, it did badly harm those inside; think Havana, Cuba..

They now use _less harmful_ wave forms. These beams hit the glass at a known angle and are received at a similar angle.

Your cell phone is commonly used to track you. All the detective and spy movies show this.

What is not popularly known is that specially programmed (and inserted) chips can take over your phone.

Some, even contain passive RFID chips.

Their is no hiding from a sophisticated enemy.

The average citizen can obtain 2 or 3 generations old, spy gear.

The makers will sell most anything for a buck.
Or, try to.



_[?]-_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

thunderchad said:


> Why not just use life360?


There is little value in watching someone who _knows_ they’re being watched.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

GusPolinski said:


> There is little value in watching someone who _knows_ they’re being watched.


I think it does keep people honest. Maybe it makes them think twice about straying.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

thunderchad said:


> I think it does keep people honest. Maybe it makes them think twice about straying.


If you are in a relationship in which this is the case, then you probably shouldn't be.


----------



## Asterix (May 16, 2021)

Benbutton said:


> If you are in a relationship in which this is the case, then you probably shouldn't be.


Agreed completely. But due to various circumstances, people don't know for sure if they are in a relationship like that and want to confirm, especially because there's a lot at stake. So, sometime such measures could be .... useful.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

No matter the person, I don't think one can be 100% certain they'll never get cheated on. A lot of the cheating stories on here mention "i never thought in a million years" my spouse would cheat on me. Trust but verify.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Asterix said:


> Agreed completely. But due to various circumstances, people don't know for sure if they are in a relationship like that and want to confirm, especially because there's a lot at stake. So, sometime such measures could be .... useful.


Asterix, why do bring this up?

Are you being cheated on, or are ya just checkin '?


----------



## Asterix (May 16, 2021)

SunCMars said:


> Asterix, why do bring this up?
> 
> Are you being cheated on, or are ya just checkin '?


@SunCMars , thank you. I appreciate your concern, truly. 

Now a-days, due to the pandemic, My wife and I have been attached at the hips more or less since the beginning of 2020. So, I'm not worried about me getting cheated on. 

I've saw a couple of posts here about people looking into confirming their partner's suspicious activities and I was reading about the Airtags, so I thought that people here may get some use out of it. Thought that people here might find this info useful.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

thunderchad said:


> No matter the person, I don't think one can be 100% certain they'll never get cheated on. A lot of the cheating stories on here mention "i never thought in a million years" my spouse would cheat on me. Trust but verify.


Yes, but the vast majority of those people also mention several red flags that existed in the relationship that those with experience can see. All one has to do is Google signs of a cheating spouse, and bam!! You've got an education on red flags.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Asterix said:


> Agreed completely. But due to various circumstances, people don't know for sure if they are in a relationship like that and want to confirm, especially because there's a lot at stake. So, sometime such measures could be .... useful.


Damn! I've been cheated on and it is one hell of a challenge to try and trust a new relationship, but living paranoid and suspicious of a new person will find you in yet another failed relationship... especially if they find out they're being spied on. That would creep out most any healthy, normal person. If you love someone, you have to over come your fears and give them a chance.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Agreed. I think these red flags are obvious but people are in denial and bury their head in the sand.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

A recent post I saw here...hmm...my woman started waxing her ***** and ordered a pink heart thong. We're not having sex. Do you guys think she could be cheating on me?!


----------

